# Constant APPCRASH error's



## SpangledYeti™ (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all, i have been running 64 bit vista ultimate for over a year now with no problems at all but recently almost every other program i try and open comes up with a APPCRASH error. I haven't really changed much recently however my c: has been getting full, recently i managed to claw back 17 gig by doing a drive cleanup and dumping dupe files. i've checked for a virus and trojan but bitdefender + spybot dont find anything. Any suggestions on where to try next are greatly appreciated. 

My comp stats are 
Windows Vista Ultimate (x64) (build 6000)
Intel Dual Core 3.4 gig 
Asus P5W-DH Delux (Bios 2406)
GeIL 4GB (4x1GB) PC2-6400 DDR2
NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
Maxtor 6V320F0 320Gig SATA


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to TSF. . .

Have you looked at the Event Viewer at the times surrounding the appcrash event(s)? This is definitely one area that would provide additional information.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## SpangledYeti™ (Feb 13, 2008)

hi and thank you for the welcome.

ive been through the event viewer and there are some intresting error msg ones like below 

Faulting application wermgr.exe, version 6.0.6000.16386, time stamp 0x4549b814, faulting module SHELL32.dll, version 6.0.6000.16513, time stamp 0x4681d936, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x000000000005ad12, process id 0xca4, application start time 0x01c872627bd5cc70.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	svchost.exe_scan
Application Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Application Timestamp:	4549b5f5
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_32bb
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0000000003515f9a
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	2057
Additional Information 1:	32bb
Additional Information 2:	c018f192dac60694cddcf204b74757fc
Additional Information 3:	f786
Additional Information 4:	ab600dab1498032eafec57f8f5b44b5b

i'm not sure how to interpret either error

Ty for the help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SpangledYeti™ said:


> Hi all, i have been running 64 bit vista ultimate for over a year now with no problems at all but recently almost every other program i try and open comes up with a APPCRASH error. ...


Hi again. . .

From the information provided, it appears that some program is crashing, leading to others crashing, including, ironically enough, Windows Error Reporting. The program in question is not apparant. Some change, such as a new program that was installed, is the most likely culpreit. Was a program installed/ updated prior to the start of the crashes?

Check in System Restore for a restore point prior to the commencement of the crashes. The restore can always be rolled back.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## SpangledYeti™ (Feb 13, 2008)

ty for the advice.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SpangledYeti™ said:


> ty for the advice.


Thank you... and you're welcome as well!

Should you have any other questions on a topic unrelated to this, please come back and start a new thread.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## pokemonboy112 (Apr 13, 2008)

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	zoo.exe
Application Version:	12.4.0.9
Application Timestamp:	3d90f366
Fault Module Name:	zoo.exe
Fault Module Version:	12.4.0.9
Fault Module Timestamp:	3d90f366
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000c016d
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.2
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
LCID:	1033

that is what it is saying so i cant play my zoo tycoon game


----------



## jijeshvp (Jun 18, 2008)

how to get event viewer


----------

